# TIME Ergo Force handlebar reach/drop???



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the reach and drop of the TIME Ergo Force bars??? Can't find it anywhere!

Cheers


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Ergo Force*

Hey Sam,
The reach dimension is 85.9mm and the drop is 140.7mm. Hope that helps. Can't wait to see the new WorldStar when Justin gets it done!


----------



## Irvine (Jul 23, 2010)

Does any one know what the specs are for the Drive model?


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Ergodrive is 80 reach 130 drop


----------

